
Show HN: Navalia – Queue and manage headless chrome - mrskitch
https://github.com/joelgriffith/navalia
======
vaviloff
This is great, starred! I like how you went beyond the usual "render page to
png/pdf with CDP" stuff and made evaluate/exists/set screen size methods - one
can see it's made for real use.

This could become a cool replacement for PhantomJS that people would actually
use! I answer questions about PhantomJS on SO now and then - there are lots of
questions on how to login to a site and download something while in a session,
so - here's another idea for real world use: download to local fs method.

Other features people use often:

    
    
      * waiting for (an element/set amount of time), 
      * event for when a page has (re)loaded, to check if login/submit was successful
      * aborting select network requests - useful for scraping/testing
    

So, good luck on this project!

------
fiatjaf
This looks awesome. I may look better at it later, but would love to see
examples of use-cases.

~~~
mrskitch
Right, so my particular use-case is scraping SPA's for meta since they don't
initially have it on load. Because this can be slow (thanks a lot JavaScript),
I needed a way to parallelize multiple instances so my app remains snappy.
This eventually drove me to write Navalia.

Other ones I can think of: \- Testing (run a series of acceptance tests
against a website) \- Screenshots \- Rendering of PDFs \- Web crawling
(especially for SPA's)

